# Smoant getting ready for new releases - looking forward to these!



## Timwis (19/3/20)

Early days as samples won't even be available until next week at the earliest but Smoant are releasing two new products:

Ladon 225W TC Mod
Knight 80 TC Pod Mod (18650, replaceable coils)

Another 18650 Pod Mod is also close to release!

Wouldn't think i have any influence but i was asked the question about what direction they should take next. I pointed out the lack of DNA 75C and 250C devices at affordable prices since Lost Vape seem to of stopped manufacturing these products and although Dovpo seem to of stepped in to try and fill the 250C void, vapers are screaming out for affordable single battery 75C devices and believe Smoant are a perfect fit to fill that void!

They seemed genuinely interested but then they could of just been humouring me, hard to tell!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (27/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/20)

This is really looking good @Timwis , I really like the look of it, especially the last photo. The design and the colors just draw you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)




----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)

The Ladon RBA head looks really interesting how it can be converted for mesh with a little spring loaded ceramic seat, a lot of thought and time have been put into these latest two products!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (30/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Early days as samples won't even be available until next week at the earliest but Smoant are releasing two new products:
> 
> Ladon 225W TC Mod
> Knight 80 TC Pod Mod (18650, replaceable coils)
> ...


Just a note on LV and DNA devices. They teased a new DNA device that seems to be a new Paranormal. I really hope this what they are doing. Going to be interesting with LVE owning the rights and tool to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/3/20)

PartyDave said:


> Just a note on LV and DNA devices. They teased a new DNA device that seems to be a new Paranormal. I really hope this what they are doing. Going to be interesting with LVE owning the rights and tool to it


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lost-vape-dna-device-on-its-way.t65784/


----------



## PartyDave (30/3/20)

Thanks, I missed that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/3/20)

PartyDave said:


> Thanks, I missed that


No worries!


----------



## PartyDave (30/3/20)

Carries been shooting me an ignore regarding the LV, I need info!


----------



## Timwis (30/3/20)

PartyDave said:


> Carries been shooting me an ignore regarding the LV, I need info!


Same here, she would only tell me it's scheduled for 10th April but not sure if that's full release and samples will be before that or that's just for samples, long overdue!


----------



## KZOR (30/3/20)

Cannot wait to play around with them ..... especially the RBA for the Knight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave (30/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Same here, she would only tell me it's scheduled for 10th April but not sure if that's full release and samples will be before that or that's just for samples, long overdue!


You're lucky, she's not even replying to my mails


----------



## Timwis (30/3/20)

KZOR said:


> Cannot wait to play around with them ..... especially the RBA for the Knight.
> 
> View attachment 193169


I know i'm getting both sent but hope the Ladon is the kit with included RBA, both products looking very promising!


----------



## Timwis (30/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I know i'm getting both sent but hope the Ladon is the kit with included RBA, both products looking very promising!


Tracking number received!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/4/20)




----------



## PartyDave (1/4/20)

Got my tracking number today too. Very excited for the Knight. Absolutely loved the Pasito, hope this compares


----------



## Timwis (7/4/20)

Really enjoying these products, both are stunning looking Smoant have hit the ball out the park in this regard. Immediately the first thing that stands out is the Knight 80 is far from a small portable pod mod but more of a want to be seen "look at me" mod pod, it's quite some size!


----------



## Timwis (16/4/20)

Really loving both new products and Ladon tank and getting close to writing the review for the Knight 80. Still can't get over it's size for someone who uses single battery devices when out and about this is deffo a stay at home device for me and just wish both the RBA (which was sent) and Pasito adaptor was included in the kit but i am seeing this at around the $25 mark and spare pod with coils, pasito adaptor and RBA's are in my opinion really good prices!


----------



## PartyDave (16/4/20)

I'm struggling getting good flavour off my Knight RBA. What build are you running?


----------



## Timwis (16/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> I'm struggling getting good flavour off my Knight RBA. What build are you running?


The one i am using now is a Ni80 fused clapton 2.5ID 0.66ohm was ok at 18w with airflow fully open but cranked it up to 25W and closed the airflow down for a bit more restriction and now is singing to me. My first build was Kanthal 3.0ID fused clapton 0.3ohm which was even better with more airflow at 45W!


----------



## Timwis (17/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> I'm struggling getting good flavour off my Knight RBA. What build are you running?


I find the RBA has even more airflow than either of the coils so unless loads of surface area on the coil need to restrict the airflow some but i'm getting RTA flavour from the RBA and subohm tank flavour from both coils, very impressed, need that pasito adaptor and coils though to get any sought of MTL draw, real pity the adaptor isn't included and the RBA also!


----------



## PartyDave (17/4/20)

Let me try a lower build. I've been running at 1.2ish ohm with not great, but not bad results


----------



## Timwis (17/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smoant-knight-80-review-a-modpod.t66047/


----------

